# Day at the people park!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Seeing as we don't do dog parks (and there's not one here in our town anyway), we went to the local park (the only one where dogs are allowed) today for some reinforcement training, and to take some impromptu pictures. I posted the video in the training section, http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-training/42683-training-help.html#post510055 , in order to assist another member visualize what I had typed.

Well, here's the pictures we took...









This one didn't come out so good... I've got an awesome camera, but it sucks at action shots, lol. Ices and Roller were greeting each other with mouths wide open, lol.









This would have been a great shot, if only she'd been looking at the camera lol!









Ices trying to get to Roller









Apparently she thinks her back side is her good side, lol.









"Come're you big lug!"









"Give mama kisses"









My oldest girl, Chenoa, and Ices









Chenoa and Ices









"Puppy lovin' "









Whispering "sweet nothings" in her ear









Two happy ladies!










You can't see my face, but I'm smiling, which is a rarity for me, if you ask anyone who knows me. I hate being in front of the camera lol.

Well, that's about it... thanks for looking y'all!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg mah great pics, Chenoa is getting big and look at how grown up Ices looks


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, she looks so grown, it's amazing. Chenoa is something else. She wants to follow in her mama's footsteps. She wants to be a veterinarian, like me, and wants to own the most magnificent breed of dogs known to woman, lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great pictures! Looks like you had a fun photoshoot  love the pic with Chenoa and Ices


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Amy! Yeah, we had fun. The pictures turned out way better than I expected. Chenoa loves the dogs, just like I do, it takes every ounce of energy she has not to mess with them constantly, lol. I have to tell her during meals to leave them alone, don't pet them, don't talk to them, etc. She just wants to mess with them all the time.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-training/42683-training-help.html

Here's where I posted the video to help a new member with teaching the down or lay command, just in case anyone was interested in seeing it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

These are some great shots.You captured her little muscles coming in good.She looks alot like Cali in the face.
How much do you feed her a day?I'm thinking it's about time for me to cut back Rebels food a little.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Lisa! I tried, but the Cybershot I have doesn't take good action shots, unless you've got it on burst mode (where it takes continuous shots while holding down the shutter release). I've got a new camera now, and it's got a sports mode on it.. I'm dying to try it out to see how well it does. As far as feeding her, I recently upped the amount a bit. I was feeding her 1 1/2 cups 2x a day, but now she's getting 1 1/2 cups in the morning, and 2 cups in the evening b/c I felt she looked a little too thin in these pictures. I was waiting for someone to accuse me of starving her, but nobody said anything lol. At her vet visit earlier in February, she weighed in at 24.50 lbs and I figured that was a good weight for her, considering her size, but then I saw the pictures and wanted to beef her up a bit. She's got a high metabolism, and honestly doesn't do much activity during the week b/c of my work schedule. When the weather has been nice on Sundays (my only day off), we're only out for a couple of hours because it's been so chilly here. She's put on a pound or two since I upped her feeding that little bit. She's healthy as an ox, vet was impressed with her! I'll get some new shots this weekend, hopefully, and we'll see how much different she looks.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think she looks too skinny in these pics.
She must have a higher metabolism than Rebel. I feed him a cup and a half in the morning and evening,and he looks like a chub compared to her lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

What are you feeding? I still have her and Roller both on Purina Puppy Chow (I know it's a crappy food, but it's what I can afford and still survive right now). I also supplement with eggs, fish oil, bacon grease, raw meat and cottage cheese or plain yogurt when I have some that's nearing expiration dates. I'm starting a new thing when the weather warms up a bit more. I've got a gallon and a half of homemade chicken stock that I just canned last weekend, and am going to be giving that to them over their food as well. I'm hoping my schedule will be more "set" so I can have the afternoons/evenings to walk and exercise the dogs more than once a week. The boss is making some changes at work, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed, lol. 

The dogs also love their bones stuffed with peanut butter! They get lots of protein and minimal fat from the peanut butter, so they're burning the carbs and calories off quick, lol. The only one that doesn't like the peanut butter is Sparky, the little Chihuahua. He's so darn picky. He won't even eat his kibble with chicken stock on it!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He gets fed Diamond Active (the dark red bag) and I put yogurt in his food.My husband would kill me if I put our meat grease that I use for cooking in his food.I use my homemade chicken stock while cooking other things too.But I reckon I can start putting some up for him too.
What kind of fish oil do you use?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I just pour the oil from cans of tuna into a jar, and when I get enough to split between the two of them, I portion it up for them.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

My husband would hate that.He can't stand the smell of tuna or any other fish lol.I need to find it in some other form


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I think you can find Fish oil supplements... check the health and nutrition section... I believe it's been posted in there.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I luv these pics bev!!! Ices looks great and I don't think she's too skinny.. you'll thank god she got her daddy's motabalim (sp) when she gets older...lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aw! Thanks Jessie... I'm thanking god now for her having Gixer's metabolism. I'm thankful I won't have to work her too hard b/c lord knows my free time is stretched thin as it is.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics! You are all beautiiful girls


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Shanon!


----------



## caninesrock (Mar 10, 2012)

What an adorable puppy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words.


----------

